# Taking Back The Yard!



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

*I'm a stinking liar... got new pics lol. I shoveled the snow in the whole yard for my babies to enjoy...

WORTH IT!!!










Don't you just hate those bulldoggy heads... gosh they are so nasty... lol!










My beautiful & handsome son.










Structure is on point, and the movement is even better! (Also, the back is way shorter than I expected!)










Ginger loves ice... Spike Lee wants in on this!

















Get it boy!!!










OK! Let's go home dad, we're freezing!!! *

*Hope you enjoyed!*​


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww your girl looks way too happy and Spike Lee is like ok hold up it's coooold out here dad, nice pics good lookin dogs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great pictures I love the ones of Spike Lee and Ginger together.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Aww looks at dess wittle puppy!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Great shots ... They look great !!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Great Lookin Dogs !! Espesially since that Pups like a twin to my Diamond  lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Such cute dogs! I love their colors! And sweet faces!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

, Massssssssttttttttaaaaaaa! Great shots yo!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they are so friken cute, he is looking so good and ginger looks awesome.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful kiddos! Your girl is just STUNNING. man oh man.. Spike lee is going to be a lady killer as he gets older for sure! haha


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

Spike looks cold as poop. lol Always loved Ginger, and Spike is coming along nicely.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow spike lee is so big now!? so cute!!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Spike is about 3 months old and impressing the hell outta me. The cold is def gonna take some getting used to. Lol!


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

"Cool" pics!:clap:
We plow out a yard for Coop too.
They sure do like the snow, don't they?
I really like the looks of Ginger..Red dog?
Stay warm!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks bro!! Ginger is a blue fawn. Its crazy how much they like to run in the snow lol


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Good stuff bro ginger is somethin else i love that roc and ruby blood,Spike lee is lookin real nice that blood really clicked well.:clap:


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx bro!!!


----------



## siinnderella (Feb 13, 2011)

Gorgeous Babies!!! Love their builds! They look like they are really enjoying that snow!
xoxo


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you! Ginger loves the snow, Spike likes to eat it lol.


----------

